# Hair wont stay out of his eyes



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I'll bet Weegee's hair is soft and thin? That may be why it's floppy.
I have a toy poodle who has this very same problem. I just keep the hair trimmed shorter over the eyes. I'm wondering if just spraying a brush with hairspray and brush UP to hold the hair. This way you are not spraying face. BE CAREFUL not to brush eyes..You might try spraying a comb, if that gives you more control.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily's coat is very soft so her tk flops very quickly if it has much length. My solution has been to let it get very long and put it up in bands. The hair just above her eyes has taken a very long time to grow enough to catch in the front band, but we are just about there. Since she needs to be able to maintain good eye contact with me in utility obedience and in agility this was a more attractive solution than keeping her tk short. Here is a recent picture that shows her in an agility run that shows what I do for trials. Around home in between I use little girl scrunchies to just pull up the front.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I use Ashley Craig Show, Salon, and Spa product line(the whole line) to help with flimsy coat.. I also use Eric Salas texture crystals. Best stuff I've found without having to use hairspray.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes! His hair is incredibly soft and wispy. It is nice for petting purposes, but it just wont stay out of his eyes. Directly above his eyes I have short (but not shaved) and even those hairs end up in his eyes. The hair above the shorter hairs is kept longer and ends up in his eyes. His staining is not really bad right now. I think it is because he was just on antibiotics after his neuter/teeth cleaning. But I still feel bad for him and want to try to limit the tearing.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I use Ashley Craig Show, Salon, and Spa product line(the whole line) to help with flimsy coat.. I also use Eric Salas texture crystals. Best stuff I've found without having to use hairspray.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


On the texture crystals can these be left in the coat or is it more for a special use? Bella's coat is definitely flimsy and needs all the help it can get. I've been using CC Bottoms Up or CC Thick'n Thicker line.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Lily's coat is very soft so her tk flops very quickly if it has much length. My solution has been to let it get very long and put it up in bands. * The hair just above her eyes has taken a very long time to grow enough to catch in the front band, but we are just about there.* Since she needs to be able to maintain good eye contact with me in utility obedience and in agility this was a more attractive solution than keeping her tk short. Here is a recent picture that shows her in an agility run that shows what I do for trials. Around home in between I use little girl scrunchies to just pull up the front.


That's what I'm holding out for. I have the same problem with Matisse, who's 6months old. His hair is white, wispy and it falls into his face. So he has a pony tail on top but those hairs around the eyes don't quite make it into the rubber band. Maurice has a denser, curlier hair and I scissor him and keep his "bangs" pretty short. I think pony tails are cute, even on boys. LOL.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> On the texture crystals can these be left in the coat or is it more for a special use? Bella's coat is definitely flimsy and needs all the help it can get. I've been using CC Bottoms Up or CC Thick'n Thicker line.


Yes you can do it all the time it just adds the good stuff to your dogs hair. But you have to use a boar nylon brush .. I've used both and the whole system is better than anything I've used.. I live in the south so humid conditions.. And we don't have hard water. I'll try to find pix after work.. Remind me if I don't lol

ETA: both CC products ... I used the whole line of ashley Craig shampoo cond and leave in plus the texture crystals.. Trying to clarify lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Yes you can do it all the time it just adds the good stuff to your dogs hair. But you have to use a boar nylon brush .. I've used both and the whole system is better than anything I've used.. I live in the south so humid conditions.. And we don't have hard water. I'll try to find pix after work.. Remind me if I don't lol
> 
> ETA: both CC products ... I used the whole line of ashley Craig shampoo cond and leave in plus the texture crystals.. Trying to clarify lol
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for the info and I'd love to see a picture if it's not too hard to find. I'm willing to give anything not harmful to her


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Thank you for the info and I'd love to see a picture if it's not too hard to find. I'm willing to give anything not harmful to her


Ok here is my toy poodle she's a little roached and when she tenses she looks like a greyhound. She also has a decent coat :
Dirty







Conditioned/ Bathed in Ashley Craig and force dried (no texture crystals)







Combed her out... No brush or slicker no texture crystals







Here is my mini after the whole shabang, no texture crystals








with texture crystals








sorry they weren't the best pix... She's been cut down for mommy hood so when she grows back out to a decent length I'll take better pix

My mini has developed a sucky coat *sigh* so I hate showing these pix but you'll at least see her dirty then I conditioned in Ashley Craig show, salon, and spa and used the shampoo as well. With these product you mix the conditioner and shampoo with distiller water.. You spray and leave in the conditioner for like 10min then you spray the shampoo on and work in with cellulose sponge.. Your supposed to rinse with distilled water but didn't have a small tub to use.. So tap it was. I may have gotten better results with distilled rinse but here are the pix anyway
Dirty, dirty B







Bath and dry no brush no crystals








Combed.. No brush no crystals.. What a huge difference!








The bottoms up and the cc TNT didn't give me these results nor has Davis texture mousse or multiple texturing shampoos... Not even spectrum shampoo(tho came the closest). So far this has been THE best product I have used on her. Again this is a humid environment and the water is not hard... That can make a difference... At least how a product may perform. In Alaska, where it is dry and I had hard water, I loved IOD.. Here I don't get as good of a results from it and hardly use it.
ETA: you don't rinse the conditioner before applying shampoo.. You spray it on after 10 right over the conditioner then rinse. This product doesn't really bubble much and the dog dries quicker as well. She gets clean too however I have never used it on a super dirty like mud pee or poop either. But everyday skanky dirty it works great lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just ordered some texture crystals and a boar/nylon brush. You may have saved the day for Matisse. His hair is wispy and floppy, although he's still a puppy. But I think the white coats aren't typically as good as the black. Maurice, my little black boy has denser hair. I hope I get the stuff before his upcoming first show. Your pictures are amazing.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I just ordered some texture crystals and a boar/nylon brush. You may have saved the day for Matisse. His hair is wispy and floppy, although he's still a puppy. But I think the white coats aren't typically as good as the black. Maurice, my little black boy has denser hair. I hope I get the stuff before his upcoming first show. Your pictures are amazing.


Thanks! I was completely sold on the products.. Many products have these big claims, but these have delivered. Is it an akc or ukc show? Sometimes you can find the Ashley Craig at AKC shows thru vendors.. They themselves sell at shows too, so sometimes you don't get them on the phone. 

I would definitely get the shampoos, conditioner, and leave in..this will optimize your results! They have a brighting shampoo as part of their lines.. I paid 80 for two shampoos, the conditioner, and leave in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Thanks! I was completely sold on the products.. Many products have these big claims, but these have delivered. Is it an akc or ukc show? Sometimes you can find the Ashley Craig at AKC shows thru vendors.. They themselves sell at shows too, so sometimes you don't get them on the phone.
> 
> I would definitely get the shampoos, conditioner, and leave in..this will optimize your results! They have a brighting shampoo as part of their lines.. I paid 80 for two shampoos, the conditioner, and leave in.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm going to go broke if I buy anymore stuff. I just ordered some of that Crystal White shampoo. 

It's an AKC show and I'm terrified of all the vendors. lol. This is getting costly enough as it without all that temptation. :afraid:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

The few times Lexi's topknot have been really long, I have used a girls barrette to keep her hair out of her eyes. They are the kind that you press on both ends to make them release. I bought a medium size, plain(they looked like you could use them to decorate your own) and it worked like a charm. The poof kind of blended over it so you couldn't even see it and it held really good and was very easy to fix when it needed it.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, I'm going to go broke if I buy anymore stuff. I just ordered some of that Crystal White shampoo.
> 
> It's an AKC show and I'm terrified of all the vendors. lol. This is getting costly enough as it without all that temptation. :afraid:


Lol I know it's hard to fight temptation at the vendors! I've never just tried the TC without the rest of the line which is just like the Eric Salas formula with scent. Let me know how it works. I got the TC after I had used the Ashley Craig line for a few weeks. I realized I needed more texture and volume, than the AC offered her coat. 
You will still probably need hairspray for the topknot.. I could be wrong, since I don't know how much coat you have on your dog.. At the least it will keep he wispy strands out of his face in he ring.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, my breeder/handler/teacher/mentor/keep me calm guy will be there and assures me he and the others from my group won't leave my side. LOL. So, he, being very experienced in all this will probably use a whole can of hair spray on Matisse. I heard through the grapevine that he has done this. Matisse has a lot of wispy, ridiculous hair that does tend to hand down and it doesn't all reach into the rubber band. I don't know why they make such a big deal about hair anyhow. I should think it matters to some degree to have a proper coat, but what about conformation, temperament etc? I hope they concentrate on that, not his hair. lol. Although....he does have nice hair. It's just a bit unruly. It's soft, baby fine, but a lot....it just has it's own way of going....depending on how gravity is working that day. haha.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

The before after photos are quite simply amazing thanks so much for sharing! I'm going to order the travel set and texture crystals/brush and give it a try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

